# Atlantic Immigration Pilot Program



## Priyanka86 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi,

I am into IT field with 9 years of exp. and looking to immigrate to Canada. If I apply through AIPP program, what is the possibility of getting job through AIPP - Atlantic Immigration Pilot Program. And is it worth moving to the places mentioned in AIPP like NewFoundsland and Labrador, Brunswick, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward. Kindly suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

Priyanka86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am into IT field with 9 years of exp. and looking to immigrate to Canada. If I apply through AIPP program, what is the possibility of getting job through AIPP - Atlantic Immigration Pilot Program. And is it worth moving to the places mentioned in AIPP like NewFoundsland and Labrador, Brunswick, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward. Kindly suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are 2 parts of the questions. Let me divide it and give you an answer:

1) For getting into AIPP through your experience, you need to check the in demand occupation list of the province. According to the demand, it keeps on updating as and when the economic demands of the province change. So you need to keep an eye on that.

2) All the provinces come under PNP program wherein each province gives away the PR for their specific province. You need to go through the whole process again if your want to migrate to another province. 

This is as far as my knowledge. It is requested to please check through the same.


----------

